# Sky, grey & white BSH



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I currently have Sky on foster from RACR in Nottingham. Transport can be arranged around the UK for her. She has been through so much and is now in desperate need of a loving forever home.

She was severely neglected by her previous owners and rescued from a multi-animal household where chronic and persistent neglect was a feature in all of their lives. She was rescued with 2 of her sisters who had also been mistreated.

Upon arrival at RACR shelter it became apparent that she was heavily pregnant and was scheduled for a scan. The results showed she was past her birth date and that 3 kittens were dead, 1 alive. However none of her kittens survived the emergency c-section. 

Sky currently weighs 3.1kg and is just skin and bones. I'm feeding her up to a healthy weight and she's eating very well with no problems. She is also not a fussy eater and will scoff down anything you put in front of her. 

She is VERY friendly, loves to cuddle on the sofa like a baby and licks your hand! Earlier today she wanted attention so she sat on her back legs like a dog.  The OH isn't amazingly keen on cats but he really likes her. 

She is eating well, uses her tray meticulously and is no trouble at night. I often find foster cats cry all night long for attention but she hasn't done anything of the sort. She hasn't scratched anything she shouldn't and plays well with her toys.

If you are interested in adopting her then please let me or RACR (Nottingham) know. 




































Her operation stitches.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope you find a loving home for her soon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my, shes just gorgeous, what a sweet little face, just beautiful,xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

she is lovely -- but she isn't a british short hair - she's a domestic short hair. Quite important distinction for some. BSH are quite large (and I know she is skinny) and have distinctive 'jowls' - she just isn't it.


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

She's lovely <3 I hope she finds a home soon D: I'd ask my mum but I know she'll say no haha plus a think theres a too big of a distance between us :C


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Manchester wouldn't be a problem!  I regularly go up there to visit my nan in Cheshire.

Yeah, I've had a few messages about her today so hopefully she'll be on her way to her new home soon.  Even the vet said she might know somebody !


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

fluffosaur said:


> Manchester wouldn't be a problem!  I regularly go up there to visit my nan in Cheshire.
> 
> Yeah, I've had a few messages about her today so hopefully she'll be on her way to her new home soon.  Even the vet said she might know somebody !


I PM'ed you


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

No worries, just replied! I've passed on your message to RACR too. 
I can't believe how many messages I'm getting about her !!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffosaur said:


> No worries, just replied! I've passed on your message to RACR too.
> I can't believe how many messages I'm getting about her !!


i can,,,,,,,,,,,,cos shes gorgeous !!!!,


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is a recent picture, taken yesterday!


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

Aahhh! She's so beautiful! I'd have her in a flash if my O/H wasn't so mardy!! LOL!!
Hope she finds a loving new home to settle into soon.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is beautiful, I hope you find just the right home for her.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

She's gaining weight very well. She basically eats anything I put in front of her (it was 4 pouches the other day and a whole can of tuna last night !) as if she was inhaling it.


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

She's so pretty! Is she okay with other cats and kids? We have a 4yo neut boy and two kids (9 and 5)


----------

